# Rigid K-400 Motor Upsizing Questions?



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a Rigid K-400 :laughing:. I know they're not the cadillacs of drain cleaners but its worked for 7 years. I increased the cable from 3/8" to 1/2" 75' and the motor seems to be going out now after 2 yrs of the bigger cable. I was going to increase the size from 1/3hp to 1hp but before i do I pose the question as to whether the 1/2 Inner wound cable can handle the stress of a snag so I can feel the motor bog down and release the auto feed lever? Has anyone done this yet. Any snapped cables due to the HP?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Seriously? Nobody has tried this. All you have to do is change pulleys due to shaft diameter.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> Seriously? Nobody has tried this. All you have to do is change pulleys due to shaft diameter.


I doubt it.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I doubt it.


Seriously, a 48 and 56 frame motor are identical on the mounting bolts. The spacing on the long bolts on the housing is the only difference. A 1HP will draw about 12A so it shouldn't trip a 15A breaker cause it shouldn't ever be under a locked rotor amp draw since its three times as powerful as the stock one (⅓HP). I'll take pictures and post them. Already have the motor, just gonna get the pulley. I'm guessing this would make it as powerful as some of the big Spartan, Marco, or larger Ridgid machines.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You want to put a 1 HP motor on a _*K400*_?????????????????:laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have thought about getting a 5/16 cable welded onto a 12" piece of 3/8 cable and running that.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Will said:


> You want to put a 1 HP motor on a K400?????????????????:laughing:[/QUOTE
> 
> It'll be on tomorrow.... You getting a little drain machine envy now? JK. It'll be stronger than a K1500, K60, and K7500. Hell, it's something to do in the garage and that's where the beer fridge is!


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Time for a spartan 100. The difference is day and night. Homeowner machine vs professional machine.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

we did it 20 yrs ago on a 6800, i think they had a 1/2 hp motor and we went with a 1hp...you better be ready to think fast when it grabs something. Things happen very fast!!! i broke a cable in my hand, another guy tore his forearm up when the blade caught it. he has a nice C scar now.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

My K-1500 has a 1hp motor on it but it is almost as old as me it's still a kollman only before ridgid bought them out


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mine is a KM 1500. What's the m stand for ???


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Time for a spartan 100. The difference is day and night. Homeowner machine vs professional machine.


The quick change drums are nice. I don't particularly like the Spartan cables though. With that big section up front it's hard to navigate a 2" trap. The autofeed is better than the Ridgid too.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> we did it 20 yrs ago on a 6800, i think they had a 1/2 hp motor and we went with a 1hp...you better be ready to think fast when it grabs something. Things happen very fast!!! i broke a cable in my hand, another guy tore his forearm up when the blade caught it. he has a nice C scar now.


Do you think I should change pulleys? Increase the drive end from 1 ½ to ? Possibly? To help decrease speed a little


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> The quick change drums are nice. I don't particularly like the Spartan cables though. With that big section up front it's hard to navigate a 2" trap. The autofeed is better than the Ridgid too.


You can run any type of cable in it. Thats up to the user. 

I have a 3/8" with the big end and a drop head on it. That works awesome for 2" kitchen lines full of grease. 

I have a 3/16" I use for bath tubs and 1-1/2" copper kitchen lines

I have a 3/8" with no end on it for 1-1/2" and 2" galvanized lines that are harder to navigate.

I also have one with a 1/2" cable 50' long with a bulb on it that works perfect for a retirement home. They flush wipes all the time. 4" cast iron grabs it like velcro! Pull the toilet and run the cable out 4-8' and i'm done. 


Thats why I like the 100 so much, it takes 15 seconds to swap out the drum.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

That might be a good purchase for me to make next when my souped up home depot specials finally s**t the bed on me. Haha. So far the ½ 75' K400 and the ⅜ 30' in the K39 haven't let me down and I'd they do the Marco ME90 ¾" 75' comes off the truck to the dance.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Get a TROJAN colt it will out run anything out there ! :thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm laughing about an idea, but has anyone seen a clean out machine with a gas engine so you dont need a power cord on the roof? 

I am curious how the 1hrs motor helps the K400. Mine just makes me mad. It has 75 ft of cable. Turns to slow


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

A 1hp motor on a 1/2" cable machine. Yeah, I think I've heard it all.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> A 1hp motor on a 1/2" cable machine. Yeah, I think I've heard it all.


Next project is a 632 big block in a Gremlin........ seriously. Lol


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Switch from Grainger, 4L520 belt from Grainger, adjustable pulley w/ 5/8 shaft with keyway, 1/8 " shims. Walla!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Operation 1HP K400 "success". Had to make minor corrections to plan. Scratch the shims, weld 3/16 plate to top, slide motor back far enough so that it will ride the closest to the inner hump on cable drum, bend new offset in idler pulley to hold down on the top of belt to prevent it behind thrown and line that up with pulley, remember to keep pulley around 2" in diameter unless you want more speed. I think I need to increase tension to idler as well, moving spring back further did little to overcome the initial torque today wants to pull belt off. Maybe a drum break spring??? Any ideas. I held extra tension to idler and no thrown belts so that's the last hurdle.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Dam the is bigger than the drum lol nice work buddy


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

revenge said:


> Dam the is bigger than the drum lol nice work buddy


Thanks, drilled and tapped for a bolt further down the frame to allow for more idler tension. Then used a spring from a junk drawl. No slippage. Runs so smooth like its under no load.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

1st test is a GO


----------



## makiro (Apr 11, 2013)

If you go higher on HP, make sure you go lower on RPM's and be ready to throttle the pedal when you start feeling it snag. Last thing you need is a hospital bill, a broken arm, and the money lost from time off.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

makiro said:


> If you go higher on HP, make sure you go lower on RPM's and be ready to throttle the pedal when you start feeling it snag. Last thing you need is a hospital bill, a broken arm, and the money lost from time off.


That's the one problem, it's gonna be hard to go less than 2" on the drive shive being 5/8" shaft. Plus I'm about maxed out on amp draw at 12.6A. Any bigger HP and 15A breakers will start popping on me.


----------



## makiro (Apr 11, 2013)

Try a super start hard start. Good for 1/2 to 10hp motors. Lowers start amps and gives more life. Replace the cap with one stepped up to the one in your motor. If 5mf go to 7.5 then 10.

Or just put in a potential relay on it


----------



## makiro (Apr 11, 2013)

Btw. Nice rooter. I wonder if I'm the only one with a Marco PF-80 with a 3/4" 75' + 5' extension. Sucker is old and needs a frame lol. No more auto feed either


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

makiro said:


> Btw. Nice rooter. I wonder if I'm the only one with a Marco PF-80 with a 3/4" 75' + 5' extension. Sucker is old and needs a frame lol. No more auto feed either


I got a Marco kinda like that ME-90 I think. Autofeed was messed up too. Called a Marco rep and got bearings for it. That was all. And I wanna say the bearings cross referenced to an off the shelf bearing you can find at Grainger with ease.


----------



## makiro (Apr 11, 2013)

Only good thing in mine is the cable and the motor.

Everything else needs repairing, like the open ribbed housing, the connector for the cable broke so it's just tied lol. The wheels are crooked, upper roller missing, frame bent out, auto feed completely broken.

I think I'll make a new frame for it, put a boom on the back of the van so I can put it in a base for an old electric wheel chair, haha.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

makiro said:


> Only good thing in mine is the cable and the motor.
> 
> Everything else needs repairing, like the open ribbed housing, the connector for the cable broke so it's just tied lol. The wheels are crooked, upper roller missing, frame bent out, auto feed completely broken.
> 
> I think I'll make a new frame for it, put a boom on the back of the van so I can put it in a base for an old electric wheel chair, haha.


Sounds like a fun project for a Saturday! Take some before and after pictures


----------



## makiro (Apr 11, 2013)

Good idea. I have a welder at my shop. Im thinking on using an older hand truck heh


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> You want to put a 1 HP motor on a _*K400*_?????????????????:laughing:


Why not? Haven't you ever thought about putting a Built 454 into a Yugo? :laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Build away I bought a k 400 because of its size. If you can supercharge it and not have to lug around a bigger machine why not.


----------



## piranha (Nov 21, 2013)

*I bet you could run a 75ft 5/8 cable ??*



JDGA80 said:


> 1st test is a GO
> 
> View attachment 26243
> 
> ...


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thing hasn't failed yet. With a nice Ridgid brand ½ interwound cable it knocks out apartment complex main line clogs. Not sure on the size, maybe 8"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> Thing hasn't failed yet. With a nice Ridgid brand ½ interwound cable it knocks out apartment complex main line clogs. Not sure on the size, maybe 8"


Impressive. But it still sounds risky in a pipe that large.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

JDGA80 said:


> Thing hasn't failed yet. With a nice Ridgid brand ½ interwound cable it knocks out apartment complex main line clogs. Not sure on the size, maybe 8"


be carful there is limits to what upgrades can do.


----------

